
Ask HN: What is the best way to enter VC? - tomrod
I&#x27;ve been interested in the VC world for a long time, and would love to jump into the industry.<p>Would you recommend the best way to get into VC &amp; the VC world is to work for a VC fund, or is the best method limited to having a successful startup?
======
propter_hoc
It's pretty straightforward to get an entry-level position at a firm. Analysts
usually have a finance/business background with some tech industry exposure;
these days, many firms also hire social media intern types. So if that's your
situation, you have a fairly well-trod path.

Intermediate level positions (which are fairly uncommon) are often filled by
promotion of analysts, the return of analysts after stints in MBA school, or
the like.

For actual investment decision-making roles, the path isn't so obvious. The
tricky part here is that VC (as with boutique investment firms in general) is
a very "unique mix" driven industry. There are very few partners, whose
"unique mix" of biographies are a critical part of the pitch that VCs make to
their investors (LPs). Those LPs will be looking for firms made of a few
amazingly accomplished, complementary individuals - and putting in 10 years of
analyst/associate/principal work at boutique firms will generally not cut it
for "partner" level.

If you want to be a partner at a firm, your honest best bet is to: 1\. start a
tech company, raise VC, and achieve a successful exit; 2\. make a few angel
investments of your own and achieve a solid track record; and 3\. get
recruited on the basis of 1. and 2.

(Also - These days some firms, notably a16z, are hiring subject-matter experts
to serve in unique advisory roles. Your trajectory to get one of these roles
is to ignore VC for most of your life and become a noted subject matter
expert.)

------
catalinbraescu
A secretary working for a VC firm and a GP are both part of the VC world.

Please make clear which part of the VC world you're targeting. The path to
become a clerk at a VC firm is way different tha the path to become a GP
there.

